# is this Pogostemon erectus?



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

is this Pogostemon erectus?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like _P. stellatus_. I can't tell from here, but are there any small teeth on the leaf margin or purple at the nodes


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

No


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Hard to say. I don't think _P. erectus_ has any purple to its leaf undersides under any conditions. Are you sure there aren't very tiny teeth?


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

i had a close look, didn't see any teeth, unless i needed magnifying glasses to see them. that purple underside the leaves in the picture was probably some reflection, the underside of the leaves is yellow-orange color.


----------



## RPB (Feb 23, 2007)

I think it is Pogostemon erectus.
more pictures:
http://www.aquaplantexchange.nl/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=4624&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi darkoon,

Unlike Cavan, I don't know the fine points of differentiation, and the leaf width of both of them are about the same which makes it difficult unless I look at the stems from the side. However, when I see them from the side it is easy to tell the difference. The P. erectus leaves point strongly upwards while the P. stellatus come out more at a 90 degree angle to the stem.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

No way that is Pogetomon erectum (formerly known as Rotala verticularis). I grow this in abundance as it's perhaps my favorite plant. 

One of my second favorite plants is P. stellatus and that photo above looks very much like the 'narrow' version that I have.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I dont think it is P. erectus. 
It has more needle like leafs.
Your plant appears to be a bit too broad.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks Seattle_Aquarist,
here is another picture I took a few weeks ago, not a close up. will take one tonight when I get home if needed. it does look like the leaves are pointing up on the top. I also looked at some more pictures of Pogostemon stellatus online, it is definitely not Pogostemon stellatus.












Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi darkoon,
> 
> Unlike Cavan, I don't know the fine points of differentiation, and the leaf width of both of them are about the same which makes it difficult unless I look at the stems from the side. However, when I see them from the side it is easy to tell the difference. The P. erectus leaves point strongly upwards while the P. stellatus come out more at a 90 degree angle to the stem.


----------

